# Muscovy ducks won't "adopt" strange ducklings?



## catskillgirl (Aug 13, 2006)

Hi there,

Two of my Muscovy hens hatched out 14 ducklings a week ago and two days later, only 5 remained. They took them outside because all my birds are free to roam and I guess a critter got them.

Anyhow, yesterday I was able to buy 10 Muscovy ducklings of the same age as those I lost. I put them in with the others and the hens last night, but I noticed when I went to close everyone up that the new bunch were sleeping together on the floor next to the nest box, rather than in it. Being fairly new at this, I didn't think it mattered, but this morning the new ones didn't follow the hens and their ducklings outside. Some did but then started wandering around looking lost. Eventually, with a neighbor's help, I was able to catch all 10 (whew!) and have kept them in the coop all day in the nest box, hoping the smell will rub off on them and get the hens to accept them.

Sorry to be so longwinded....any help or suggestions would be much appreciated.


----------



## KSALguy (Feb 14, 2006)

its not the hen not accepting them its that the new ducklings dont know what to do, i would bet they were hatched in an incubator or at the very least taken away from their mother very soon after hatching to be put in a brooder, they just dont know what they are supposed to do, hatchery chicks often do the same thing when put under a broody hen, you have to keep them all cooped up togather long enough for everyone to figure it out, 

also its best to keep a new hen and her brood cooped up safe for at least a week or so before letting them out to roam because the babies are just too small to keep up in the big wide world especially if there are lots of tall grass or weeds, a preditor may have gotten them but mostlikely they just got lost and couldnt keep up


----------



## GrannieD (Sep 13, 2003)

You best become mama duck or you will lose the new ducklings..If they were incubator hatched they won't become duck hatched babies no matter what you do..Each bird talks to their eggs & babies as they hatch so there is a natural bond .. Also crows get baby birds out with their parents & may be the reason you lost yours..Cats also are a danger..Good luck..they'll grow fast & will then "talk" duck & join their own kind.. Enjoy !!! GrannieD


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

I had a hen hatch out a group of ducklings early this spring. 2 were just not fast or strong enough to keep up.
So.. I brought them in a raised them up until they were a bit stronger.

She wasn't having them back. No way.
I would take them out to the yard and near where the other ducklings were (their siblings) and she would try to kill them. (then the black snake ate one and she would try to kill the remainder) She would pick them up by the neck and try to snap their necks by shaking them. Lovely.
As they got older, the other ducklings picked up on the hen's vibe and would also attack.

At about 2 months of age, maybe three.. whenever they were large and very duck-y..
I would take the duckling out and 'force' it to hang out near the other ducks.
Over time they began to accept her.
Now she is a full member of the flock and has a position of power because she can 'relate to those that feed'. We will speak to the ducks, they will turn and look at her to see her responce etc..
it is pretty awesome!!
Oh.. and they think she is the bravest duck ever because she will come and take bread straight from the hands of 'those that feed'.


----------



## wolffeathers (Dec 20, 2010)

I have had a lot of luck with surrogating youngsters onto other mothers, often different species. Ducklings onto chickens and sometimes chicks onto mallard-derived ducks(all contained away from the pond of course).

Haven't been able to do this with the muscovies. I think they are too wise to the trick. So I've stopped trying. If I have two broods of muscovy hatch at the same time, I can usually combine them in the first day, but haven't been successful after that. And no matter how much I try, they won't take mallard derived ducklings, even if they hatch them from their own nests.


----------



## catskillgirl (Aug 13, 2006)

Thanks everyone for the advice and information. These "new" ducklings actually were hatched by their mothers at the farm where I got them and were already out with them in the yard and following them around, so that isn't the problem, but my next door farmer said they wouldn't know to follow these unfamiliar hens because they all make unique sounds, like GrannyD mentioned. Anyhow, tonight the two hens came into the coop for the night and at first there was some commotion before they both finally settled down in their nest with all 15 of the ducklings. I'll see what happens in the morning and let everyone know the outcome!


----------



## gunnar wordon (Jun 13, 2012)

It could also be this. Muscovies are the only domesticated duck that isn't an ancestor of the mallard. In fact, if you breed a Muscovy to a Pekin, Runner, Khaki, Cayuga, Mallard, Appleyard, ect, you will get STERILE ducklings. Muscovies are closer in relation to geese believe it or not. So maybe its the lack of genetic relation. Just a thought.


----------



## poultryprincess (Aug 9, 2002)

My muscovy was sitting on golf balls (in chicken box) & no matter how many times I took her off, she would go back to the nest.

I removed the golf balls & she continued to sit.
After about 3 wks we decided to give her some ducklings.

In the middle of the nite I went to the coop & slide the ducklings under her while in the dark.
They were about 3 days old. I heard a few little screams & then all was quiet.
Next morning everyone was a happy family & she raised them attentively.

Heaven help the other muscovies who dared come near her precious ducklings....even though they were harlequin ducklings, no one seemed to notice.

Every time one of my muscovies hatched out ducklings, I would keep them in a separate pen for @ least 3 - 4 wks. They get lost, cold & chased by other critters (like cats, other ducks & chickens) 
Mama has no choice but to rush the others to safety. The alone time also gives mama a peaceful time raising her young....it's exhausting enough watching the ducklings without having to protect them from the world.

I would give them their own little paradise until they are older & wiser - good luck!


----------



## Zilli (Apr 1, 2012)

KSALguy said:


> also its best to keep a new hen and her brood cooped up safe for at least a week or so before letting them out to roam because the babies are just too small to keep up in the big wide world especially if there are lots of tall grass or weeds, a preditor may have gotten them but mostlikely they just got lost and couldnt keep up


This.

I can't begin to tell you how many of my babies have been lost when the moms just took them off into the tall grass. Especially if it's been raining; it doesn't take much for them to get chilled.

I've always had really good luck getting Muscovy hens to foster babies - even if there's a difference in age with the babies. Perhaps it is because of the fact that mine are all hatched by moms and not in incubators. Just sometimes, my moms suck at motherhood and I have to give the babies to a mom who will take better care of them.

Right now, I have two hens and babies in an old playpen on my front porch and another mom and babies in a big dog crate (I'm hoping for some buyers). The playpen actually works out really well because the moms can get in and out but the babies can't - so the moms go off and eat and drink and otherwise take a break but come back to keep the babies warm (there's food and water in the playpen, of course).


----------

